# Breakaway hdx 13ft



## sasurf30

I own g-loomis 1448 tired can't handle heavy load. I spoke to nick from breakaway he told take look HDX. Anyone who own one share your exprience with me please.


----------



## Mark G

The hdx is a decent stick for the money. It is certainly light, downside is to make it light it has fairly thin wall construction, which means a slightly larger diameter is necessary to give it strength.

If you prefer a thinner butt diameter, then
I would take a look at Tommy's Carolina cast pro series as well. ( just click on the banner at top of page.)


----------



## notso

I've got one and like it alot. It's really light, It will throw 8 & a cob head, but that's the limit that I'll try. I'ver caught several drum and a few sharks on it.

I actually blew up one but section (exploded at the ferrel) practice casting w/ 8 in a tennis ball. I was trying to really "hit" the push pull & was not smooth. I called Nick, sent the old one back and had a new one in less than a week. No problems since.


----------



## sasurf30

*Hdx*

Hello Mark do you have pictures on this blank?


----------



## sasurf30

Nosto have you try 8 To 10oz with bait on this rod?


----------



## notso

sasurf30 said:


> Nosto have you try 8 To 10oz with bait on this rod?



I pretty much always throw 8&bait with it. I have thrown 10 & a smallish chunk a few times. It did ok w/ 10 as long as I kept everything smooth.

Generally, if I need to throw more than 8&bait, I break out my old OM. I don' think it's possible to hurt that old thing.


----------



## Mark G

sasurf30 said:


> Hello Mark do you have pictures on this blank?


Of the HDX ? No, I sold mine long ago, if you scour the marketplace ads you can likely find a pic or two.


----------



## spiderhitch

*breakaway hdx*

i own two of the breakaway hdx rods and i can honestly say its one of my favorite eight n bait rods ...you can't beat them for the money... they are really lite and you can really bomb a bait where it really counts...i've actually tried breaking them with some serious power casting and thrown 10 oz. on the rod when the current got to rough still did not break them thats what convinced me on them... they get the job done.


----------



## dsurf

And if you add a tournament (stiffer) butt, you can really leverage some power. I have three, all with tournmaent butts cut to make them about 13' 4 to 6 inches. Terrific rod.


----------



## sinisterfins

I love mine for fishing but Mark is right . A little big in the butt but a great rod . Good bite detection & very light . Haven't fished one of Tommys C.P. rods but have held one & would like to have one . Good luck .


----------



## sasurf30

Thanks everyone. HDX :fishing:


----------



## RWalleySA

great rod. Its hard to tell when you have a fish on unless its huge but if your looking just to get it out there ..this one is for you


----------



## FishinMortician

I got mine in spinning some years back when it was new out. One of the guides failed, but I liked it so much I had it re-built. It's my big fish rod. Six foot sharks don't stand a chance. I hear they can mount two reel seats on it for you.












The Shimano 6500 Baitrunner works great on this rod.


----------



## LIL JON

*hdx*

if spiderhitch tried to brake one and it did not brake your'e in the clear he's a big dude i know of a few rods that did not stand up to his test. And i know a few people who use the hdx and love them.


----------



## fish bucket

they are a decent rod .....for the money.
there are others in that price range that should be considered before making a decision.


----------



## RuddeDogg

I have the LDX, spinner, had to cut it down to 12'6. Haven't casted it yet but I can tell the difference already.


----------

